# Cell Reverse Look-Up?



## Verushkita (Apr 30, 2012)

Anyone have any experience with this? I've tried anywho.com but it only tells me that it's a cellular number?


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

cidlookup (free) or spokeo can help


----------



## Verushkita (Apr 30, 2012)

Just subscribed to Spokeo.com for 3 months. If anyone needs to look up a number let me know, you can PM and I can let you know.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Thanks, Verushka, I might take you up on that!


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

???

I thought you don't want to spy ever


----------



## Crazytown (Sep 27, 2010)

Also try spydialer . com 
It lets you enter the number and then it connects to the person's VM. Then you can listen to who it is if they have a VM greeting. That way it's some weird anonymous number that pops up on their cell and not yours. Plus, you don't risk them answering until you hear their greeting.


----------



## survivorwife (May 15, 2012)

Crazytown said:


> Also try spydialer . com
> It lets you enter the number and then it connects to the person's VM. Then you can listen to who it is if they have a VM greeting. That way it's some weird anonymous number that pops up on their cell and not yours. Plus, you don't risk them answering until you hear their greeting.


Thanks for the info! I have 4 months worth of cell phone bills from my CH. Pages and pages of phone numbers. Most of the more frequent ones I had a friend call to find out whether the voice was male or female. His contact list, the ones he tried to trash on the verizon site, but didn't empty  had coded names, like an unknown "male" name or just a bunch of letters.

My lawyer has requested more recent records from his new phone. This information from you just might come in handy.


----------



## Verushkita (Apr 30, 2012)

Crazytown said:


> Also try spydialer . com
> It lets you enter the number and then it connects to the person's VM. Then you can listen to who it is if they have a VM greeting. That way it's some weird anonymous number that pops up on their cell and not yours. Plus, you don't risk them answering until you hear their greeting.


just tried it!!!! works good, wish i knew about this before i paid for the other subscription.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

AR, I don't ... I want to see what some of the callers on my cell phone are, I think they are spam.

But thanks for keeping such careful track of me


----------



## sunshinetoday (Mar 7, 2012)

Free fav's: 


pipl.com

123people.com


----------



## Crazytown (Sep 27, 2010)

Glad to help! I couldn't honestly believe it worked until I tried it too!
And FREE yet...


----------

